# Reclaimed cabin build



## JMC (Sep 12, 2012)

Nuthin fancy but feel free to ask questions. The client bought this off of craig's list, his builder recruited me to assemble and do some adjustments.
Foundation and floor frame package ready to go when we show up.
[attachment=10568]
[attachment=10569]
[attachment=10570]


----------



## LoneStar (Sep 12, 2012)

Cant wait to watch this thread grow ! Keep it coming :teethlaugh: :teethlaugh: :teethlaugh:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 12, 2012)

Subscribed!


----------



## JMC (Sep 12, 2012)

First thing (day 1) is to frame floor system then let electrician add outlets in floor before decking.
[attachment=10588]
[attachment=10589]
The logs were all tagged before disasssembly.


----------



## JMC (Sep 13, 2012)

Second day, subfloor, mockup to determie rips for starter since we are not using original sill plates. 
[attachment=10609]
[attachment=10610]
[attachment=10611]
[attachment=10612]
[attachment=10613]
That would be me sportin my new camo WB cap since we are building a hunting cabin.


----------



## JMC (Sep 13, 2012)

Then set up starters all arround.
[attachment=10614]
[attachment=10615]
[attachment=10616]
[attachment=10617]


----------



## JMC (Sep 14, 2012)

Day 3
[attachment=10648]
[attachment=10649]
[attachment=10650]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm really enjoying this! Fun to watch it come together.


----------



## LoneStar (Sep 14, 2012)

Very cool to see the details of the building, thanks for posting and keep em coming !


----------



## DomInick (Sep 14, 2012)

Yea I'm liking this aready. I love these types of cabins. Hand hewn dovetails sure give it that rustic feel.


----------



## JMC (Sep 16, 2012)

Day 4 finisish stacking logs and rafter plates.
[attachment=10819]
[attachment=10821]
[attachment=10822]
[attachment=10823]
[attachment=10824]
[attachment=10825]
Now the roof will all be new rough sawn cypress rafters with 2x8 T&G decking.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 16, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> I want one



me too


----------



## JMC (Oct 3, 2012)

Days 5-Present.
[attachment=11569]
[attachment=11570]
[attachment=11571]
[attachment=11572]
[attachment=11573]
[attachment=11574]
Thanks for looking I'll try not to wait so long next time to post.


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, this is looking great. Keep it coming. I'm loving this build.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 3, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Wow, this is looking great. Keep it coming. I'm loving this build.


Me too! How cool.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 3, 2012)

Nothing wrong with mixing the old with the new - especially since the logs will still be here (again) long after the sticks need to be replaced. Looking great.


----------



## LoneStar (Oct 3, 2012)

JMC said:


> I'll try not to wait so long next time to post.



:no dice. more please: :no dice. more please: :no dice. more please:
Thats right ! We need daily updates Sir !

:no dice. more please: :no dice. more please: :no dice. more please:


----------



## scrimman (Oct 4, 2012)

This....is good recycling! Keep 'em coming, and thanks!


----------



## JMC (Oct 15, 2012)

Waiting for windows and door to come in.
[attachment=12171]
[attachment=12172]
[attachment=12173]
[attachment=12174]
[attachment=12175]


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Oct 16, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking forward to the details of the chinking process, I know what it is but not how it's done.


----------



## JMC (Oct 16, 2012)

I know pretty much how it's done but I won't be doing it. I will still post pics though if I am there during the process.


----------



## DomInick (Oct 16, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Looking forward to the details of the chinking process, I know what it is but not how it's done.



I two am looking forward to the chinking process 
I know how it's done on a full log home, but not on an older hand hewn log cabin. 
I would imagine the backer rod or grip strip would have to be pretty wide. 
What kind of chinking material were you thinking of using?
Is this going to be a hunting camp?
Great progress on it.


----------



## JMC (Oct 17, 2012)

DomInick said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to the details of the chinking process, I know what it is but not how it's done.
> ...



I'm pretty sure it's not going to be mut and straw as it was probably originally done, builder is still tossing arround a few options. The inconsistancy of openings and such really make it tough. We are open to ideal ideas. Yes it is a hunting camp on 500 acres of prime hilly and wooded property.


----------



## DomInick (Oct 17, 2012)

Yea that would add the the authenticity of an older log cabin, but with today's log home materials I'd op for a more traditional type of chinking.
Permachink makes a great product. It's expensive, but it will last a long time. 
With the proper tools, I'm sure it wouldnt be hard to do. 
Foam backer is a must. Good luck with the build, can't wait to see more.


----------



## JMC (Dec 9, 2012)

OK now for the finished product.
[attachment=14470]
[attachment=14471]
[attachment=14472]
[attachment=14473]
The benches are cherry.
Last but not least, the generator house.
[attachment=14474]
In the near future we will be building an 18'x18' Kitchen/bath-house ( another reclaimed log structure).


----------



## Twig Man (Dec 9, 2012)

Awesome work thanks for sharing!


----------



## DomInick (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice!!!! That's awesome man. I'm glad for you. You did a great job. Thanks for sharing this build. 
Nice benches to.
What did you use for chinking?
The stone on the foundation looks really cool. Is that real stone or cultured?


----------



## jiju1943 (Dec 11, 2012)

That is a fantastic building, I really love the old things, thanks for sharing.


----------

